

Why does anyone bother contributing to Wikipedia? - pascalchristian
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/9b1281be-c06b-11df-8a81-00144feab49a.html

======
fragmede
Also: <http://xkcd.com/386/>

~~~
hga
That's my primary reason today.

The other major one, which the article/study perhaps misses, is collaboration.
I and others who modify the pages I track will sometimes contribute after
someone gets the ball rolling with a change.

However, the study may have accounted for this by looking at the content of
these "most sociable editors" user pages. Here's the working paper version of
the cited study, which I haven't read yet:
<http://blog.mikezhang.com/files/chinesewikipedia.pdf>

------
hugh3
The same reason they comment on social news sites.

